# Schubert - Symphony No. 9 in C major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Frankfurt Radio Symphony conducted by Andrés Orozco-Estrada


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Excellent.

But a thread was initiated about this work less than a couple of weeks ago Schubert Symphony 9


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Excellent.
> 
> But a thread was initiated about this work less than a couple of weeks ago Schubert Symphony 9


That thread was not in the form of a poll.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

That thread has been a thread discussing the work's qualities and possible faults. It's not so likely that people want to repeat their posts from there for a second time, and others should also know about the former thread.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Excellent, my second favorite symphony by Schubert. 9.0 out of 10 in terms of my personal taste. Favorite performace by Karajan/BPO.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> That thread has been a thread discussing the work's qualities and possible faults. It's not so likely that people want to repeat their posts from there for a second time, and others should also know about the former thread.


Nobody has to repeat anything - just vote.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Excellent, though not a work I listen to extremely often. Szell/Cleveland (1957) and Walter/Columbia (1959) come to mind as prime recommendations for recordings. On the whole, I think Schubert's strongest works were smaller-scale: _Lieder_ and chamber music, and the late piano sonatas. But I love the Ninth and the Unfinished also. I believe the newest scholarly edition of Schubert's works now lists D 944 as the Eighth symphony, despite nearly everyone calling it the Ninth now... and the original album cover for Szell's recording calls it the Seventh. As with Dvořák, the numbering of these works is controversial and has changed throughout the years, unfortunately adding confusion to the mix.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mu vote : Excellent , many great recordings out there , thank goodness..


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The only truly sublime work I've heard by Schubert, I voted very good. I think the 8th is weaker, and Wintereisse isn't too interesting or profound. Some of his chamber works are probably a best match for this symphony.



joen_cph said:


> But a thread was initiated about this work less than a couple of weeks ago Schubert Symphony 9


A good idea to click on that too then. I like how some criticized the symphony for repetitiveness. No one made you click a Schubert thread!!!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good. It's an impressive edifice of a piece but I've never fallen in love with it. For me it's very heavily dependent on the right performance, in which respect I endorse the recommendation above for Walter and the Columbia Symphony.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Good (4/6 on the Artrockometer, "Important"). When I prepared my dozen favourite Schubert pieces for my blog, this was not even close.


----------



## RonG (13 d ago)

Excellent, for me one of the best opening movements of a symphony. Many great performances but the one to which I return most often is the Abbado & COE on DG.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

a wonderfully exhilarating piece -- along with the _Pastoral_, the greatest symphony of the classical era.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

One of the symphonic masterpieces of the 19th Century, and one that suffers from having a very long Scherzo. It's the only flaw I find on this piece.


----------

